# Question of total seperation....



## MeetVirginia (Feb 17, 2012)

My husband and i have been seperated for 2 months now. We attend MC weekly, see each other for dinner and or dates (movies, taking walks, etc.), and of course when we trade the kids. I'm feeling stagnant....like i see him to much to actually be seperated. We are working on things, but I wonder if seeing each other this much is the right thing. I want to work on things in counseling, but was wondering if have a 2-4 week "break" of dinners, walks, movies, etc. is a valid or good idea. It is something that my IC suggested. Part of me thinks it is a good idea, as it might increase my ability for clarity. However, i feel scared to present it to him, as I think he might see it as a step back or me not wanting to try, which I do and is why I am taking all these steps.

Help!


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, i think its a good break to leave him a little hungry. He might soon realize what he's missing.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

It could be. However, if I , as your husband, got used to the frequent contact and now you wanted less, I would question it and be upset.

So, it's a matter of how you present him this request. Not only what you ask, but how.

I hope your marriage is restored.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What was the reason for separating? Who initiated it? It does seem that you might as well be living together, rather than separately. Not saying that as a bad thing, tough.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi
It took me a long time to put boundaries in place when my H and I were seperated because I just missed him a lot. He still spent a lot of time with the kids and me even though there was OW. 
It took 2 weeks of me putting firm boundaries in place and really moving on and my H ended his A . He missed me and wanted to R.
The fog lifted quickly and we are now in full R
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

What does your MC person say about it? I would ask them.


----------

